# Etimologia de "caldre"



## dinji

Què és l'etimologia del verb "caldre" ~ 'need to/must'

No m'en recordo d'una altra llengua romànica on aquest verb appareixi.

Perdona'm si faig errrors escrivint en català.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

Aparentment ve del llatí _calere_ (estar calent).
És interessant que el verb _caldre_ només existeix en 3a persona. El verbs _ploure_ i _nevar_ només tenen 3a persona singular (_caldre_ té singular i plural).


----------



## Demurral

ernest_ said:


> És interessant que el verb _caldre_ només existeix en 3a persona. El verbs _ploure_ i _nevar_ només tenen 3a persona singular (_caldre_ té singular i plural).



S'en diu "defectius". ^^.


----------



## ernest_

Demurral said:


> S'en diu "defectius". ^^.(És segur que ja ho sabies...)



No, no ho sabia.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a tots:

Si voleu més informació sobre aquest verb, mireu aquí.

Salut


----------



## wachowski

Pero caldre si que es el que dinji ha dit, o sigui: ser necessari, tindre que
Del verb caldre - cal
- Cal que portis el casc quan vas en moto - You must wear helmet when you drive a motorbike
- No cal que lloguis una habitació - You don't need to rent a room

Una altra cosa es que provingui d'una paraula que signifiqui 'estar calent', pero aixo no vol dir que signifiqui aixo.

Au


----------



## huts

Em sembla que el bisogna italià pot tenir un ús semblant a caldre, encara que etimològicament no té res a veure.
"Bisogna andarci" (cal anar-hi)
Ara bé, també funciona diferent:
"Ho bisogno di fare tal cosa" (em cal fer això o necessito...) semblant també al francès "J'ai besoin de..."
salut!


----------



## translator.cat

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aparentment ve del llatí _calere_ (estar calent).
> És interessant que el verb _caldre_ només existeix en 3a persona. El verbs _ploure_ i _nevar_ només tenen 3a persona singular (_caldre_ té singular i plural).



Ep! Ni que sigui en sentit figurat, _ploure_ i _nevar_ tenen (o poden tenir ocasionalment) tercera persona del plural. Exemple: la frase feta _com ara plouen figues_ (acc. 2.2 _ploure_ DIEC2).

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

translator.cat said:


> Ep! Ni que sigui en sentit figurat, _ploure_ i _nevar_ tenen (o poden tenir ocasionalment) tercera persona del plural. Exemple: la frase feta _com ara plouen figues_ (acc. 2.2 _ploure_ DIEC2).



És cert, no se m'havia acudit.


----------



## ryba

Hola,





dinji said:


> una altra llengua romànica on aquest verb apareixi



S'utilitza en la llengua d'oc de la mateixa manera que en català i, a més a més, pronominalitzat, és la forma més habitual d'expressar la idea d'HAVER DE català,
p. ex. (occità llenguadocià, on l'infinitiu és _caler_): _nos cal defendre l'occitan pertot dins la vida_.


----------



## Epilio

També existeix en aragonès amb el mateix significat.


----------



## Grammarca

El "caldre" és el MUST si l'obligació ve d'un mateix ( Cal que me'n vagi - I must go now ), el HAVE TO  si l'obligació ens ve imposada ( Cal que vinguin a l'examen si no volen suspendre- They have to sit the exam if they don't want to fail ) I el NEEDN'T si no hi ha obligació ( No cal que vinguis si no en tens ganes - You needn't come if you don't feel like to ). També és correcte el "Don't have to", però ambdues són angleses i les donen per bones.
Salut.


----------



## 26naitsirc

En francès també existeix: _Il faut _del verb _falloir_. Equival en quasi tots els significats a "caldre" en Català.
També només s'utilitza en la tercera persona del singular, com ploure (_pleuvoir_) i nevar (_neiger_).


----------



## translator.cat

26naitsirc said:


> En francès també existeix: _Il faut _del verb _falloir_. Equival en quasi tots els significats a "caldre" en Català.
> També només s'utilitza en la tercera persona del singular, com ploure (_pleuvoir_) i nevar (_neiger_).



Ep, que _caldre_ sí que té plural! ("No en *calien* pas tants, d'operaris, per muntar aquesta bastida.")


----------



## 26naitsirc

translator.cat said:


> Ep, que _caldre_ sí que té plural! ("No en *calien* pas tants, d'operaris, per muntar aquesta bastida.")


Ups, perdó
Tot i així, en francès sempre és en singular.


----------



## CapnPrep

ryba said:


> S'utilitza en la llengua d'oc de la mateixa manera que en català i, a més a més, pronominalitzat, és la forma més habitual d'expressar la idea d'HAVER DE català,
> p. ex. (occità llenguadocià, on l'infinitiu és _caler_): _nos cal defendre l'occitan pertot dins la vida_.


En occitan s'emplega totjorn al singular (coma _falloir_ en francés) : _Nos cal dotze personas de mai_. La forma _calon_ eisistís pas (mas la podriam atrobar).


----------



## Grammarca

Vol dir d'on prové una paraula. Jo no sé gaire grec, étimos sembla origen i logos, tractat. Per tant, estudi de l'origen de les paraules.
És el "besoin" en francès, també.
Salut.


----------

